# Scope and rings for Tikka t3X LITE



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

Just picked up a Tikka t3x LITE in .270 for my son. Great rifle - it does kick however at 5.9 lbs. I am looking for scope mounting suggestions as well as advise on a scope. Gun is for a mule deer hunt we are planning for next fall in Idaho. Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

bump


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 10, 2019)

I put a DNZ Game Reaper one-piece scope mount and a Leupold 3-9x40 VXI on my Tikka T3 270 Winchester.  Unfortunately Leupold no longer makes the VXI and VXII scopes and replaced them with the Freedom line.

https://www.dnzproducts.com/


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 10, 2019)

I 2nd the DNZ mounts, and I'd top it with A Meopta Meopro scope.  Done!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 10, 2019)

I use the factory rings, a .308 doesn't generate the recoil to make the scope shift. I also have a set of 30MM rings that incorporate the factory clamp on style. If you  buy a set make sure it's for the Tikka so it will incorporate a pin stop to keep the scope and mounts from sliding.
If I ever buy another set of rings I will probably get them from Tikka or Sako as they have several sets to choose from.
Several years ago I bought a Zeiss 3X9X40 and I've been happy ever since.


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

Darkhorse said:


> I use the factory rings


The gun no longer comes with rings, and I have heard from numerous sources that the Sako rings are not the way to go. As far as recoil goes, it kicks like a mule. Do the factory rings have a pin or is there a base with a stop pin?


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> DNZ Game Reaper one-piece scope mount


Just looked at Game Reaper photos. It looks really solid. Does the base have a stop pin?


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

I should have specified a budget for the scope. Need to keep it under $300.00. Could go used to save some.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 10, 2019)

Professor said:


> Just looked at Game Reaper photos. It looks really solid. Does the base have a stop pin?



I don't have a Tikka T3, with DNZ mounts, so I can't answer that for sure, on the pin, but I seriously doubt it.  That Recoil pin hole is designed for use with dovetail rings if you go that route.  It's not needed with a 1-piece solid base.  I have DNZ mounts on about 5 rifles, and not one issue whatsoever including recoil. I have them on .35 Whelen, 30-06, .308, .270, and .257WM.

I pulled this quote from the "Warne" website, which is also a good mount option, btw.

Quote:

_We often get asked if our bases for the Tikka T3 have a recoil lug to fit in the pin hole on the receiver.  Our answer to the question is no, they do not.  The next question is almost always “why”? The simple answer is that it does not need one. The hole in the Tikka receiver is not intended for use with a base. That hole is machined in the receiver with the intent of dovetail rings being used, it is a hole for a recoil pin.  If you were to think of it this way, would you be concerned that a picatinny rail for your Remington 700, or Winchester Model 70 does not have a recoil pin in it? No, of course you wouldn’t, because there is no hole for one to fit in. Then why would it make any difference for a Tikka? Warne bases are secured to the receiver with 4 high strength steel T-15 Torx screws.  Adding a recoil lug to the base is a solution to a problem that does not exist._


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

Well OK then. Thanks for that good info.


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

I am ordering DNZ Game Reaper one-piece scope mount - 1" rings - for the Tikka. I see no used option on the Meopta Meopro - though I am impressed reading about them. Did however find the Leupold 3-9x40 VXII NIB for $250.00. That might be the ticket.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a set of Talley 1" rings that might work if you could use them
part #930714


----------



## Professor (Jan 10, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> Talley 1" rings



Thanks jester. These are the two piece ring and base set I assume? If so, How much do you need for them?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 11, 2019)

They are 1 piece ring and base Low
shipping cost small flat rate


----------



## wareagle700 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sportsmatch rings look like the best option if mounting direct to the dovetail. Talley's are ok but wouldn't be my first pick given the other options.

Personally I like a CTR rail and rings. The CTR rails are pretty easy to find used if you ask around and they are the lowest rail I have seen.

For the scope, need to know your budget before recommending something. But I will start with Nightforce, Bushnell (only the Elite series), SWFA, maybe few others but there are very few companies making a reliable hunting scope anymore under $1000. I would aviod any companies that use their "incredible warranty" as a top selling point.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 11, 2019)

Professor said:


> I am ordering DNZ Game Reaper one-piece scope mount - 1" rings - for the Tikka. I see no used option on the Meopta Meopro - though I am impressed reading about them. Did however find the Leupold 3-9x40 VXII NIB for $250.00. That might be the ticket.



You will not be disappointed with that setup!


----------



## Professor (Jan 11, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> You will not be disappointed with that setup!


Will let you know.


----------



## Professor (Jan 13, 2019)

Went with the Tally rings jester896 offered and the Leupold 3-9x40 VXII with a long range reticle is on the way. Also ordered a limb saver because this things kicks like a dangerous game rifle. I will let you all know verdict but I am expecting positive reviews.


----------



## TJay (Jan 13, 2019)

I've had a couple of Tikka's, they're great rifles but recoil can be sharp with certain calibers.  My buddy had one in 30'06 and it kicked like a .300.  The Limbsaver is an excellent idea.


----------



## Professor (Jan 13, 2019)

TJay said:


> Limbsaver is an excellent idea.


I have never needed one before. I always have had heavy wooden stocks on my guns. Either that or laminates.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2019)

TJay said:


> I've had a couple of Tikka's, they're great rifles but recoil can be sharp with certain calibers.  My buddy had one in 30'06 and it kicked like a .300.  The Limbsaver is an excellent idea.



I have a 30-06 T3 and you are spot on.  I am not recoil sensitive at all; at least mostly not until the next day. My wooden stocked Tikka can punish you at the bench.



Professor said:


> I have never needed one before. I always have had heavy wooden stocks on my guns. Either that or laminates.



The 06's at least have quite the sharp punch. I am not sure it matters if it is a synthetic or wooden stock.  Mine is wood and will slap you. I have been shooting for 45 years and this is a hard recoil rifle for a 06.

I have Leupold rings and bases under an old Leup Varix III 3-9x50 and they have held up great over the last four years. I haven't had to re-zero the gun at all during that time and it's still holding a 3 shot 1MOA to 1.25MOA.


----------



## Professor (Jan 14, 2019)

MCBUCK said:


> I am not sure it matters if it is a synthetic or wooden stock


Why is this? I assumed the heavy recoil was a result of the rifle weighing 5.9 lbs. I have shot 300 wm rifles that did not come close to the POW this .270 has.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 14, 2019)

Professor said:


> Why is this? I assumed the heavy recoil was a result of the rifle weighing 5.9 lbs. I have shot 300 wm rifles that did not come close to the POW this .270 has.



Obviously caliber choice always plays a big part in recoil felt, but most folks wouldn’t believe how much recoil felt, can vary from different rifles of the same caliber! The worst two rifles I’ve owned that would punish you, were a .270 and a .30-06. Especially that .30-06. It was a Winchester Featherweight, with a hard rubber recoil pad.  I ended up selling it because of accuracy problems, long length of pull, aweful trigger, and the recoil thing. 

On the contrary, I have a CVA .35 Whelen, 2 Browning Bar 30-06’s, and I’ve owned a Savage 111 in 30-06, and all no recoil issues. Rifle configuration means everything.

 If I bought a Tikka it would be in a light recoiling caliber for sure.  In larger calibers, there are choices that handle recoil so much better. The Weatherby Vanguard is one of those such rifles. The weight, recoil pad, and stock configuration, make it so much easier on the shooter. 

In your case, the Limsaver, should help out a lot.


----------



## Professor (Jan 14, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Rifle configuration means everything.


So the next question might be if anyone as experience with aftermarket stocks that might address the problem, because I really like the Tikka, and if I can figure the recoil issue out want to get one in 300 wm. Might start another thread on this issue but feel free to comment everyone.


----------



## Brushape (Jan 14, 2019)

I acquired a Tikka T3 Lite in 308 several years ago.  I was amazed at the difference in felt recoil between it and my Win. model 70, also in 308, the first time I took it to the range and shot off the bench.  I did go the Limb saver pad route.  It's still not at the same level as the model 70, but it is manageable.  

After over 50 years of shooting I have come to the same conclusions as lonewolf.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 14, 2019)

I would try the limbsaver on the .270 first then make a decision on the .300 WM. I bought my 7mag around 1982 and was never bothered by the recoil. Then a few  years ago I noticed that the recoil pad had gotten hard with age and was no longer working like it used to. I put a limbsaver on it and it was like night and day. It was no longer a chore to shoot a long bench session.
My Tikka .308 will start to sting after 10 or shots off the bench but it's not intolerable. The only reason I haven't put on a Limbsaver is because it will add to the length of pull and as it is the Tikka pad wants to hang on my coat in cold weather.
The Limbsaver Airtech is the newest one and they advertise it as dampening more  recoil than the older ones (like I got).


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 14, 2019)

My stainless/synthetic Tikka T3 in 270 Winchester does not have excessive recoil.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 14, 2019)

Professor said:


> So the next question might be if anyone as experience with aftermarket stocks that might address the problem, because I really like the Tikka, and if I can figure the recoil issue out want to get one in 300 wm. Might start another thread on this issue but feel free to comment everyone.



I’ll be honest, I don’t have a lot of experience with aftermarket stocks.  My experience is with a wide range of factory rifles and stocks, as I haven’t played around much with modifying them.

That being said, I think the Tikka is a nice rifle, and I think that the limbsaver will probably make your .270 recoil manageable. However, I personally wouldn’t buy the Tikka in a magnum caliber, like the .300 WM. I’d take a look at the Weatherby Vanguard for the .300 Win mag, I’d possibly even look at the .300 Weatherby mag.  I have a .257 Weatherby Mag, which is similiar in Recoil energy to the .270, and I could probably shoot a whole box of ammo in one sitting with no punishment. That rifle just handles recoil so well. I’m just one opinion though, buy what makes you happy. ?


----------



## Professor (Jan 14, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> I personally wouldn’t buy the Tikka in a magnum caliber


I hear ya. I likely wont unless I find a way to deal with the recoil. There are other good guns. Right now I am just enamored with the Tikka. I have wanted a Sako since I was 9 but could never afford one. Sako, Weatherby, or perhaps Browning or others might be the way I go.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 15, 2019)

No need for magnum calibers for killing deer, the quarter calibers and smaller notwithstanding, and even then they aren't necessary.


----------



## Professor (Jan 15, 2019)

nmurph said:


> No need for magnum calibers for killing deer


I agree. The .270 at issue here is ideal for whitetail. However we preparing for a mule deer / elk hunt in Idaho next year. The .270 is adequate for elk, or so I have read several hundred times over the last 40 years as I have never been elk hunting before. Since we will be deep in big bear country, I am inclined to carry a big bear gun. I have also been thinking about taking a BAR in 300 wm with a detachable scope. Still thinking though. The gas operation should tame some recoil and I would have access to rapid follow up shots with the BAR.


----------



## Professor (Jan 15, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> My stainless/synthetic Tikka T3 in 270 Winchester does not have excessive recoil.


Weight?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 15, 2019)

Professor said:


> I agree. The .270 at issue here is ideal for whitetail. However we preparing for a mule deer / elk hunt in Idaho next year. The .270 is adequate for elk, or so I have read several hundred times over the last 40 years as I have never been elk hunting before. Since we will be deep in big bear country, I am inclined to carry a big bear gun. I have also been thinking about taking a BAR in 300 wm with a detachable scope. Still thinking though. The gas operation should tame some recoil and I would have access to rapid follow up shots with the BAR.



The Bar is a great rifle, and will definitely help with the recoil.  I've been hunting with my main deer rifle as a Bar for 35 years. However, both Bars I've owned were 30-06, with 22" barrels.  Depending on which Bar your after, I know in the older Safari style Bar, I just didn't care for the Bar in the mag calibers.  It was heavier and bulkier, than the standard calibers, making it more awkward and unbalanced it seemed.  In the newer Mark III Bar, I'd be tempted to go with the .300wsm caliber, with the 23" barrel, instead of the .300 win mag with 24" barrel.  Or....just go with the 30-06 in the Mark III or the original style Safari model.  30-06 with 180 grain premium ammo is never under gunned in North America.

Lastly, the Weatherby Vaguard in .300 win mag or .300 Weatherby Mag, would make short work of an elk hunt.

Again though, just giving my opinions, and my preferences, buy what you like.   I do say go handle a few rifles side by side, and shoulder them before making your decision.


----------



## Professor (Jan 15, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> heavier and bulkier


It heard this before. I have never shot a BAR and only handled an .06. The new model looks funky to me - probably will get use to it though. I will go handle one of those. the short caliber is an interesting option as well. I need to find a an older model in a magnum caliber to shoot sometime this spring. So much work to do.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2019)

Professor said:


> Why is this? I assumed the heavy recoil was a result of the rifle weighing 5.9 lbs. I have shot 300 wm rifles that did not come close to the POW this .270 has.



I am sure there is a great deal of physics in play that I am not privy to know. I once had a Rem M700 BDL in 270 wood stock and a Savage 110 Synthetic stock. The 700 had some recoils but not to excess. The Savage was much lighter and would absolutely punish with recoil; as was noted by my magnum shooting friends. 
I have an unproven thought  that stock configuration may have a huge influence on recoil, but that may just be some backwoods logic.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is the ultra lite Tikka I have, I used bases and rings on this one and the heavy barrel one I have has a rail the lite weight one is having the barrel cut down to 18 in and a custom muzzle break put on it both are in 6.5 creedmoor


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 15, 2019)

Am I so old that I'm the only person still using Dove Tailed Mounts for all my rifle/scope combos? Doesn't matter if they're Leupold, Redfield or Browning. Just as long as it's Dove Tailed. When they're mounted correctly you never have to touch em again. As far as the scope, it's gonna be a Leopold for me.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 15, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Am I so old that I'm the only person still using Dove Tailed Mounts for all my rifle/scope combos? Doesn't matter if they're Leupold, Redfield or Browning. Just as long as it's Dove Tailed. When they're mounted correctly you never have to touch em again. As far as the scope, it's gonna be a Leopold for me.



I actually have Leupold dovetail mount on a couple of rifles, with one of them being my main rifle. Mainly because I did both a long time ago, before scope mounts like the 1-piece DNZ mounts came along. 

Nothing wrong with the dove tail mount, except what you mentioned, “when they’re mounted correctly”. That mount to be done correctly is far more complex than most realize, including myself, back at the time I mounted mine, to insure they’re done correctly. I wouldn’t mount a scope using them today without alignment bars, and a lapping tool, just because I have a better understanding of them now. Mine has been on my rifle for 20 years with no issues though.

Today I just think the DNZ mounts are so much easier to mount a scope correctly. No need for alignment or lapping really as that’s all done at the factory. Also there is no link between the base mount and the rings, so one less thing that could come loose. 

The dovetail is still a good mount though. I think it was originally invented by Redfield and copied by Leupold and Weaver.


----------



## Professor (Jan 15, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Am I so old that I'm the only person still using Dove Tailed Mounts


Me too. I have two rifles using them. That is why I started this thread. Technology has passed me by when it comes to optics and mounting options (as well as most everything else actually now that I think about it).


----------



## Professor (Jan 15, 2019)

pdsniper said:


> Here is the ultra lite Tikka I have, I used bases and rings on this one and the heavy barrel one I have has a rail the lite weight one is having the barrel cut down to 18 in and a custom muzzle break put on it both are in 6.5 creedmoorView attachment 955971


man this looks like a DL-SS Blastech rigged for sniping. This thing is COOL


----------



## Professor (Jan 20, 2019)

Got scope and rings in yesterday and mounted them up. I really like the combo. I will get the game reapers for my next gun, but honestly the tally rings seem really stout. Also got the limbsaver in and installed. Could not believe the recoil reduction. I assumed I would be able to tell the difference but I was blown away. I perceived a 40-45% reduction. I will get one of those things for every gun I buy from here on out.


----------

